# Baking clay to obsorb Fertz?



## Jay1 (6 Feb 2015)

Anyone re-bake clay granuels with fertz solution, how fast would it release into a tank?
Would this be a longer lasting method of feeding the plants?


----------



## kirk (6 Feb 2015)

Some has definitely done it on here. It was an interesting thread, I'm trying to find it.  Think it was darrels soil thread dw1305


----------



## dw1305 (7 Feb 2015)

Hi all, 
This thread <"http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/darrells-dw1305s-soil-thread.11579/">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Jay1 (8 Feb 2015)

Great reading over the weekend fellas!
I'm going for moler clay @ 65P per litre will do a controlled test in distilled 2ltr plastic bottles.
As for salts Ive got to try and mix a decent solution and see if they will obsorb well but being clay it should and then bake it till it tries, only question is controlled environment testing?
1) Stick four plants into the same tank with filter running no fish!
2) Stick one each into the tank, but that would take me about two to three months for any results?
3) Leave them in the open air, but fill the distilled bottles with just tap water? 

I can cheat and buy some Osmocote


----------



## Jay1 (11 Feb 2015)

Got this stuff in and its good harder than Akadama substrate.
Hardly any dust two rises and it started to clear fast!


----------



## Jay1 (14 Mar 2015)

Hey guys I'm going to bake some of this stuff as I want to use it on my next scape.
The question are
Which fertz powders should I use and at what strengths? I know some people say X10, but interms of grams per litre what are we looking at and roughly how long would it last? 
Cheers
Jay


----------

